# Deposit down on a mk4 R32



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Put down a deposit on a Mk4 R32 last night.

Is a non modified 2003 car in reflex silver, decent spec with Xenons, Sat Nav, Full leather heated seats, cruise control, sun roof, 6 CD with 8 speaker stereo option... Has both keys, full VWSH and 48k miles on the clock. Also has a nice private plate V6 VWB, which is worthless on anthing other than a V6 VW, so was left on the car.










Have plans to swap over some modifications from my TT, including ECS Stage 3 (Porsche 993 Turbo) front brake kit, Performance Haldex and Spacers. On the look out for an exhaust, intake, lowering springs and some BBS CH wheels most likely.

Will then run it as is for a few months before deciding on whether to go the supercharged route or not!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

What sort of prices are these going for at the moment?

There's a lot of heavily modded ones out there that don't take my fancy


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Good choice.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice choice 8)


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

My father had a grey MkIV R32. I recall it pulling well enough not to warrant messing around with it. If I were you, I wouldn't bother.

Don't see many grey ones about, do you?


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

£8,500!

Was bought used approved from VW in June and has 8 months warranty too! I think I got a bargain, most cars with under 50k miles are £10k+, without a warranty!


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

i wants one of these beasties one day 8)


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

That is a very good price.

Impressive.

[smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

ooh one of my all time favourite cars, good choice


----------



## sean.ui (Nov 18, 2006)

Lovely car - always wanted one when I had my mk4 gti but now I'd go for a mk5 instead. It's still a sweet car though :wink:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks guys, looking forward to it, just need to get a fair price for my TT now, not easy selling something so highly modified :/


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

good price!

good car!

i was looking but like has been said, they go for alot of money. so £8,500 is a steal!


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Widget said:


> My father had a grey MkIV R32. I recall it pulling well enough not to warrant messing around with it. If I were you, I wouldn't bother.
> 
> Don't see many grey ones about, do you?


Yeah, it is a great engine out of the box, will probably stick with a performance exhaust and a remap in the short term. Don't want to spend silly money on it like the TT as I'll prob chop it in for something else in 12 months time!

Occasional grey one, but most are silver, black or deep blue pearl


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Remap is pretty worth less really unless you have cams as the Bhp to ££££'s is not much


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Remap is 12-18 bhp, £300.

Cams cost £1800 fitted IIRC! For £4,400 I can get a supercharger fitted, 350 BHP, no extra mods required, not even a performance exhaust! Obvioulsy other mods help get more power still!!


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

elrao said:


> Remap is 12-18 bhp, £300.
> 
> For £4,400 I can get a supercharger fitted, 350 BHP, no extra mods required, not even a performance exhaust! Obvioulsy other mods help get more power still!!


Bonus is I guess the SC would be fairly easy to remove & sell on when the time comes, not requiring any uprated internals etc.

What are the rough benefits/ increases from the Cams ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Don't know why you want a big engine like that :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good chpice mate not much leather on the leather seats there was hell on about them just after the first fw were delived


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Stage 2 charger, with an intercooler and uprated pistons (not rods tho...) is 450+bhp and costs £7,200 all in.


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

elrao said:


> Stage 2 charger, with an intercooler and uprated pistons (not rods tho...) is 450+bhp and costs £7,200 all in.


Oooh yea! 8)

I do love the 6 cylinder growl


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

I had an R32 and in all of the cars that I've owned over the years, its the one I miss the most. I had a Milltek on mine and the noise was the best I've heard this side of an Aston Martin  Highly highly recommend getting the Milltek - give it a few weeks for the carbon to build up and the pops and rumbles on overrun are very addictive!

If I had the additional garage space it would still be in there without a shadow of a doubt.

What I don't miss is the fuel bills. I once saw 150 miles on a full V Power tank :wink: Well worth it tho.

Enjoy.


----------



## Damz (Oct 8, 2006)

elrao said:


> Stage 2 charger, with an intercooler and uprated pistons (not rods tho...) is 450+bhp and costs £7,200 all in.


who does these the sc conversions id like to find out ,


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Damz said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > Stage 2 charger, with an intercooler and uprated pistons (not rods tho...) is 450+bhp and costs £7,200 all in.
> ...


Storm development do this one with the Rotrex charger, there are others using VF chargers


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

You may have already seen it, but check this out...

http://www.r32oc.com/sale/16735-mk4-sta ... r-kit.html


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Cheers, if I go the super charged route then it will be the Rotrex kit. Storm haven't got back to me despite a number of calls / emails and PMs. Not a good start!

JBS do a mk5 rotrex kit, waiting to see what they come up with for the mk4, but it has mostly been turbo kits on the mk4 and I don't want a turbo. Nice 350 bhp from a supercharger will make the car fly!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

that's a really good price, where did you find that one?


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

p1tse said:


> that's a really good price, where did you find that one?


Autotrader! Same car was on PH for £13k a month before, guy didn't sell it and chopped it in against an M3 with a private dealer. He'd only had it 4 months since buying it used approved from VW!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

elrao said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > that's a really good price, where did you find that one?
> ...


good find, as a friend is looking at one i thought i would keep my eyes peeled and all or most are over £10k+


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

p1tse said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > p1tse said:
> ...


Most cars of a similar age and mileage are listed at £10,995 or thereabouts .. not sure why!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i see you are on r32 forum too

a friend is looking for a very similar one at similar price, would appreciate a heads up if you see one

cheers


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes, am a member on r32oc too, not seen anything as cheap as mine anywhere. Mostly £10k+ but keep your eyes on their for sale section, some with some basoc mods like exhausts etc. around which could save cash in the future if he's a modding type.

Am currently looking at supercharger kits for it ...


----------

